# Removed



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*Alderhald*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*The Ska & The Court of the Winter Queen*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bearfolk*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*Chalakos*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*Fenlanders*

Removed


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 27, 2005)

It may be wise to post this in Art Gallery Forum.


----------



## osarusan (Mar 27, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> I am working on a new campaign book for my world, and I would like some illustrations of various racial groups.  If anyone is interested in helping produce illos, I'll be happy to share descriptions with EnWorld!
> 
> ...




How much does it pay?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 28, 2005)

Moved to art gallery forum


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 28, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 31, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2005)

*Indrus*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2005)

*Lunarites*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2005)

*Lakashi*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2005)

*A Meeting With Some Lakashi*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 7, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Funeris (Apr 19, 2005)

Keep up with the descriptions, RC.  I'd love to get out my art supplies and sketch up some of this for you.  Don't know that my talents are anything they used to be though.  But, hey I'll try.  Did you want the images embedded in this thread or emailed to you directly?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 19, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Funeris (Apr 19, 2005)

I think that would be an excellent payment method (having read your Faerie Encounter thread).  Although, not sure my art would warrant such a hefty payment anymore


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 19, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Funeris (Apr 20, 2005)

*Okay, quick sketch for you*

You'll have to forgive the crappy photo.  I'm without scanner at home, so this is a pic from my camera.  Horrible, horrible quality and other horribleness that goes with taking photos of art (such as a skewed perspective).  But your imagination should be able to fill in the gaps.  Also, while I do have access to a scanner at work its black and white only.  So, unfortunately though I would like to, any sketches I may do will be without color.

And once again, its been quite some time since I've drawn.....so without further delay, the Indrus.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lakelanders*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 24, 2005)

*Panthassi*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ur-Alamen*

Removed


----------



## Funeris (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to tell you R.C. that I hadn't forgotten about you.  I'll have some free time coming up here in a few days.  I'll see what I can do for you then


----------



## Jupp (May 24, 2005)

I need some sketching time so I would like to do some stuff, just not sure yet on what to do out of that list....I'll decide by tomorrow. Do I have to give you some kind of sample of work I've done before?


----------



## Funeris (May 24, 2005)

Jupp, he didn't require any sample work from me...I expect it would be the same from you.  I went home and sketched up the Indra (above) and also a Bearfolk (which I decided not to post).  Then I posted and emailed the sketches to him.  I believe his email is in his sig above.

~Fune


----------



## Jupp (May 24, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the hint


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 24, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 18, 2005)

*Beastfolk*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 18, 2005)

*Beastfolk:  Awakened Animal*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 18, 2005)

*Dwarves*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 3, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 4, 2005)

*Varanamen*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 22, 2005)

*The Monkey and the Dung Beetle*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 22, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 23, 2005)

*Humanoid Animal*

Removed


----------

